# Finally pics of my 4 new does



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Chinook Winds DH Narnia









Olson Acres Whispering Storm









Pride of Texas Susanne MC









Oldesouth Cassandra Blue


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY nice!!!! I LOVE Narnia (which I am sure you knew I would say that... hehe)! Will you be breeding them to Bo?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

narnia is veryy pretty


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful does!! I love Storm


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Narnia and Strorm were just bred to Louie the blue eyed polled buck I have but I havent made my mind up about when or who Susie or Cassie will be bred.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

goathappy said:


> Beautiful does!! I love Storm


  Storm is a rotten bottle baby


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all beautiful Theresa! Though I do like Narnia and Susannes colors! Congrats on getting such pretty girls :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful goaties! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice goats ....my favorite one is .....Chinook Winds DH Narnia...her coloring is gorgeous....


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow they are gorgeous!! I love storm and narnia

They will make nice kids


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

trob1 said:


> Narnia and Strorm were just bred to Louie the blue eyed polled buck I have but I havent made my mind up about when or who Susie or Cassie will be bred.


Oh!! Those should be some GORGEOUS babies!!!! BTW, am I still on your Waiting List??? :shades: :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh how beautiful!!! what awesome girls you got. 

I take it those were not recent pics right? I mean all mine are fluff! Cant see a darn thing past the fluff


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

HollowbeadRanch said:


> trob1 said:
> 
> 
> > Narnia and Strorm were just bred to Louie the blue eyed polled buck I have but I havent made my mind up about when or who Susie or Cassie will be bred.
> ...


Yep I will notify you when kids arrive


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> oh how beautiful!!! what awesome girls you got.
> 
> I take it those were not recent pics right? I mean all mine are fluff! Cant see a darn thing past the fluff


Stacey these pics were taken right before posting them. You have to remember these goats were stressed by moving to a new home so they blew their coat a few weeks after getting here. All my other goats are full and fluffy.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What beautiful girls!!! You are definately going to be getting some beautiful kids from these girls!!!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice does! I really like Susanne, and Narnia is gorgeous!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

trob1 said:


> HollowbeadRanch said:
> 
> 
> > trob1 said:
> ...


Yeah :leap: Now I have just got to get the fencing done before they kid :scratch: :shocked: :help:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Storm is GORGEOUS! I love that coloring! Congrats on them! They're all so pretty and healthy looking.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

trob1 said:


> StaceyRoop said:
> 
> 
> > oh how beautiful!!! what awesome girls you got.
> ...


Ah that makes sense -- poor things, I hate it when they get all upset and stressed.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Lovely does.


----------

